# Rowspan (Zellen verbinden) in JTable?



## gpxricky (5. Aug 2005)

Hi,

ich habe bereits eine JTable erstellt und möchte nun die Zelle in der 1. Spalte der 1. Zeile mit der Zelle in der 1. Spalte der 2. Zeile verschmelzen, also miteinander verbinden (in der HTML-Programmierung wird das rowspan genannt).

Leider fand ich im Internet bisher nur ein Beispiel von Nobuo Tamemasa, das ich überhaupt nicht zum Laufen bekommen habe :-(.

Darum meine Frage: Gibt es irgendwie eine Möglichkeit, Zellen zu verschmelzen? Wenn ja, gibts dafür schon irgendwo Codestücke, damit das etwas eingänglicher für mich wird?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

Grüßle

Kevin


----------



## Sky (5. Aug 2005)

Wenn Du mit 1.Zeile die Überschrift meinst, so guck mal hier: http://www-st.inf.tu-dresden.de/SalesPoint/v3.1/faq/SwingExamples/html/jtable.html

Wie man ansonsten Zellen (!= Überschrift) verbinden kann, kann ich Dir leider aus Unwissenheit nicht sagen ;-)


----------



## gpxricky (5. Aug 2005)

Hi,

ok, ich hab mich wahrscheinlich sehr undeutlich ausgedrückt: Ich meinte natürlich beliebige Zellen und mein Beispiel bezog sich auch nicht auf den Header.

Grüßle

Kevin

PS: Im Übrigen führt der Link gerade zu den besagten Beispielen von Nobuo Tamemasa, die bei mir überhaupt nicht fehlerfrei funktionieren :-(.


----------



## Roar (5. Aug 2005)

ein bisschen weiter auf der seite findest du das was du brauchst: http://www-st.inf.tu-dresden.de/SalesPoint/v3.1/faq/SwingExamples/html/jtable4.html


----------

